# Streaming first round of dressage tomorrow



## Hackie (1 August 2012)

I have a friend competing in the dressage tomorrow but will be in the office all day (don't feel too sorry for me, I'm at the jumping on Saturday and the dressage next Tuesday and Thursday ).

Does anyone know of another link that will be streaming it, so I can watch it at work?  I tried the cross country the other day (due to erratic BBC 1/2 coverage, but had to commend them on yesterday, which I made the whole office sit through) on one of the links on here which may have been BBC and got 'content not available' - I think our work have banned streaming from there to preserve our servers.  My friend is an Aussie, so pretty sure it won't be on TV here!


----------



## be positive (1 August 2012)

eurovisionsports seem to be showing it, they have it on the schedule so worth a try.


----------

